# Shattered Heart



## Hakkar

How would you write Shattered Heart in Japanese?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Polak2008

失恋　しつれん
broken heart.


----------



## uchi.m

Perhaps 爆破された心? I'm not sure.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *uchi.m*,

I am not sure at the moment what the original poster means by a shattered heart but 爆破された心 does not sound great at all (unless you are writing a philosophical poetry).  爆破 is to destroy something with explosives while 心 is an abstract noun for mental activities (unlike the English, it never means the organ).

Let's wait for clarifications from the original poster.


----------



## Hakkar

There is no context really. I meant to say a heart bleeding, broken in two pieces. Indeed, shattered. As in a heart with a open wound.

I would like to use this for a blog. So I guess a poetic translation would fit, I suppose.


----------



## Flaminius

But shattered does not mean bleeding or broken in two pieces.  It means broken into many pieces.  You have mentioned that you meant a heart bleeding, broken in two pieces, and  a heart with a open wound.  I am afraid that Japanese cannot express all the three in one phrase.

You might wish to redefine the question.


----------



## lammn

How about こぼれた心?

One of the meaning of こぼれた is "to be nicked (by a knife, etc)".
So こぼれた心 literally means "broken heart".

I get this from the lyrics of もうひとつのイエスタデイ, a song of the anime "Kimagure Orange Road".
There is line saying: 


> こころ　こぼれてく


For your record, it is a sad love song. Thus it should be poetic enough. 

And if your can read Chinese, a _perfect_ translation of "shattered heart" would be 破碎的心.
The Japanese equivalent would be 破砕（はさい）した心.
However, I'm afraid the meaning might have been changed in the Japanese phrase.

Thus, my suggestion is: either こぼれた心 or 破碎的心.


----------



## RusskiPower

In Chinese there's a handy expression 心碎　but in Japanese I would go for a _yamato-kotoba_, something like 打ちひしがれた心.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *RusskiPower*,

First of all, welcome to the WordReference forums!  
Second, 打ちひしがれた心 sounds very good.  The most typical causes for such a mental state are; grief, disaster, adversity and misery.

*lammn*, bear with me for a few sentences.  


> One of the meaning of こぼれた is "to be nicked (by a knife, etc)".
> So こぼれた心 literally means "broken heart".


こぼれる in sense of "get broken" is limited to blades in Modern Japanese.  E.g., 鎌が石に当たって、刃がこぼれた。  The transitive counterpart こぼつ (毀つ) is an archaic verb for physical destruction.

I checked the lyric of the song you referred to so I can know how the word こぼれる is used there.  The lyric shows no hint of archaisms.  It also mentions a beach and a hourglass.  These suggest that the verb is used in the most general sense in the modern language; for watch water or fine grains to spill out.  I find "こころ　こぼれてく" a great metaphor for melancholy but the expression is not so ripe yet that an attributive locution こぼれていく心 or こぼれた心 is immediately understandable.

To translate 破碎的心, I'd say 砕けた心 if not 打ちひしがれた心.


----------



## lammn

RusskiPower said:


> In Chinese there's a handy expression 心碎


 
Hello, RusskiPower, 心碎 is a nice word, but it is *not* a noun.
I think Hakkar wants a noun. 



Flaminius said:


> I checked the lyric of the song you referred to so I can know how the word こぼれる is used there. The lyric shows no hint of archaisms. It also mentions a beach and a hourglass. These suggest that the verb is used in the most general sense in the modern language; for water or fine grains to spill out. I find "こころ　こぼれてく" a great metaphor for melancholy but the expression is not so ripe yet that an attributive locution こぼれていく心 or こぼれた心 is immediately understandable.


 
Thanks for checking the lyrics during slumber, Flam. 

So こぼれてく in that song means "spill out" rather than "nicked/broken", right?
I have translated the song incorrectly. lol


----------

